# Utah 2011 schedule



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=840&sid=13162317

Sept. 1	Montana State	Salt Lake City
Sept. 10	at USC*	Los Angeles, Calif.
Sept. 17	at BYU	Provo
Sept. 24	BYE	
Oct. 1	Washington*	Salt Lake City
Oct. 8	Arizona State*	Salt Lake City
Oct. 15	at Pittsburgh	Pittsburgh, Pa.
Oct. 22	at California*	San Francisco, Calif.
Oct. 29	Oregon State*	Salt Lake City
Nov. 5	at Arizona*	Tucson, Ariz.
Nov. 12	UCLA*	Salt Lake City
Nov. 19	at Washington State*	Pullman, Wash.
Nov. 26	Colorado*	Salt Lake City
o-||


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Solid schedule...I predict they go 13-0.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

It will be so much fun watching Utah in the Pac-12. They will come in with a solid team.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Solid schedule...I predict they go 13-0.


 :lol: Thats great... thanks for the early morning humor. I predict they go 7-6. They'll lose a lot of those games... including a revenge win by Pitt in their stadium. I think the only reason they don't lose four straight next year is because they'll beat Cal, at Cal. The thing is, they lose two games, they're unranked. They lose three and they get some bowl on December 2nd that nobody really cares about... kinda like getting stuck in the Vegas Bowl around here.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Solid schedule...I predict they go 13-0.
> ...


9 wins minimum in my opinion.

Sept. 1 Montana State Salt Lake City Win
Sept. 10 at USC* Los Angeles, Calif. This is a tough game, Loss
Sept. 17 at BYU Provo Win
Sept. 24 BYE
Oct. 1 Washington* Salt Lake City Win
Oct. 8 Arizona State* Salt Lake City Win
Oct. 15 at Pittsburgh Pittsburgh, Pa. This could go either way, Pitt will want revenge, Loss
Oct. 22 at California* San Francisco, Calif. Win
Oct. 29 Oregon State* Salt Lake City Win
Nov. 5 at Arizona* Tucson, Ariz. This could go either way, probably a Loss 
Nov. 12 UCLA* Salt Lake City Win
Nov. 19 at Washington State* Pullman, Wash. Win
Nov. 26 Colorado* Salt Lake City Win

9-3 possibly 11-1, I don't see them going undefeated, too many tough games, much tougher than this years schedule.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought Colorado had to stay in the Big 12 for another year?? I guess that got worked out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guess so Huge.... I had forgotten about that.


----------

